# Suse 8.0 & Microsoft Intelli Maus Problem :(



## Boli (17. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mir heute Suse 8.0 installiert.
Es lief alles nach Plan bis auf meine Maus die bei Suse 7.3 einwandfrei lief. Die Maus ist noch da aber mein Pfeil nicht 
Hab schon alle Mäuse aus Yast2 versucht aber es geht nichts 
Was kann ich am besten machen das die Maus läuft.
Hab auch schon 2x installiert und bei der Inst. ist die Maus ja auch noch da. 
Normal sollte es ja gehen da es ja schonmal unter 7.3 lief 

plz Help me

b0li


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Mai 2002)

Mit 8.0 hab ich zwar noch nicht gearbeitet, aber in der Support-Datenbank von SuSE steht ein Eintrag über USB-Mäuse (wenns bei Dir zutrifft).
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/wessels_usbmouse80.html
Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------

